# I sure have missed SMF!



## glued2it (Dec 24, 2007)

Sunday night Dec. 10th I lost power.
We had freezing temperatures with no way to heat our house. 
We had to use the burner from a fish fryer and seal off one room just to break the chill.
I had an inverter in my vehicle and ran an extension cord from the car to the house.
It would run the TV, DVD Player and a small lamp, just enough to keep our sanity.
After 6 days of that crap my uncle calls to check on us, Come to find out he just bought a Hobart welder/generator. I had to travel a little ways but it was well worth it!
5 days of running a generator and having the weather head and meter reattached to the house, Power was restored! What a PIA!
Others had it worse than I. Some had no heat or lights for a long time! 

Fortunately I also survived by the smoker! Sorry no lights no Q-Views.

However I still do not have internet! My cable is lying on the ground and who knows when theyâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re going to fix it. The cable company was suppose to come fix it the 22nd , When they didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t show up I called. The service tech said it was repaired ?????????
Lazy sucker didnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t want to put down his coffee and get out of the van to climb a ladder.
So now I have been put off until the 28th . 
As far as my job, the contract was over the Friday before all this started and I start a new one in the beginning of the year. So no SMFing at work either!
I am going freaking crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

This all has really put a damper on my funds. I will not be able to afford to smoke anything for awhile. 

One great thing about this ice storm and all the trees falling is, I have huge stacks of Pecan, Maple, Plum, Hickory and Oak Wood. Seasoning for future use. WOOHOO!

Other than all the internet useâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s I have missed out on, I have sure missed SMF!
Merry Christmas to all of you!


This was the view from my back porch. This was nothing compared to the rest of tulsa!


----------



## cowgirl (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow!
Glad to see you are OK glued.
Congratulations on your induction into the OTBS too!
Hope things get back to normal for you soon!!


----------



## raypeel (Dec 24, 2007)

Good to have you back and safe.  My son was out of power for 8 days over there and he had quite the mess in his yard also.


----------



## meowey (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow!  We had an ice storm like that in 1998.  Those pics bring back bad memories.  Good to hear that you are OK!

Take care, and do good!

 Regards,

Meowey


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad your back man!!
I lived thru a nasty ice storm back in Feb. as an Electrician, i hope i NEVER see one again. I wish i would have had the time off to load the DUDE up and run down to that area and help folks get their mast/meter bases back up, and then CUT WOOD.


----------



## vlap (Dec 24, 2007)

Makes me glad to be down here. At least when our power goes out we don't have to worry about the cold. Glad you and everyone else up there is ok!


----------



## bigal (Dec 24, 2007)

I feel for ya IT.  Last yr right after Christmas we lost our elec to an ice storm, we were out 12 days(5 w/out generator).  I sent the wife & kids to inlaws and I had to stay to keep food and water to 50K pigs.  

I grew to appreciate darts........ by myself........by the light of the moon.  My border collie kept me company, but DARN was she good at darts!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just remember, in 6 months you'll wish you had stored up some of that cold..........and you WILL appreciate elec more than ever!!!

Merry Christmas


----------



## linescum (Dec 24, 2007)

glad to hear you survived on ingenuity most people would have gone nuts..as a power lineman myself i just got done working an ice storm incident here in pa. working 16 and 20 hour shifts to restore power to people and i'll tell you what there is nothing that makes me smile more,besides my new grandson, is that after working all night in freezing cold, rain, snow and wind to watch the lights come on.

  i really get a kick out of how people cope and improvise. most people are pretty understanding about the whole thing but then you have the few that think they are special and are mad as he** because they have been without electric but we work  our butts off


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 24, 2007)

Linescum, you lineman are a godsent in these disasters. during our's last winter we had lineman from 8 states in putting the high line systems back together. the red cross was tring to keep these men in food and drink, when we got hit again and to state shut the roads down to the public and i figured theese guys was sick of lunch meat, so i unloaded/cleaned out my freezer of left over BBQ, and headed to their little headquarters to give them a little snack, what a bunch of selfless folks. they left their familys behind to help out a sister POCO in another state, and never complained.


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back Jeremy!!


----------



## richtee (Dec 24, 2007)

Holy CRAP!

Welcome back, Sir Knight   ;{)

And merry Christmas!


----------



## linescum (Dec 24, 2007)

i spent 32 days in new york state and parts of canada in '98 we worked around the clock till we couldn't go no more and then take a 8 or 10 hour break and start all over again..people would be grillin' or cooking over an open fire and offer us whatever they had. some people treat it as a big block party and actually have a great time. when i'm on a major storm i truly feel sorry for the people who are suffering. some people know how to survive others just plain don't give a sh*t


----------



## smokebuzz (Dec 24, 2007)

Ya, i was amaized at how people pulled togather, one church that i hooked up a generator for pulled a super sized gas grill in and started cooken the meat from the grocery store that was about to lose all of it, and put up a sign FREE FOOD, it was a great thing they did. we got the grocry store on a gen the next day, and they put EVERYTHING on sale to help those who had all the extra expences from the stom damage


----------



## ds7662 (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back Glued. Glad you and the family are all right. "Things" can be replaced people can't.


----------



## rip (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back Glued, glad to hear your Okay.


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 24, 2007)

I am glad you and everyone there are ok. We missed you too.


----------



## ron50 (Dec 24, 2007)

Welcome back, glad you made it though safe.


----------



## lisacsco (Dec 24, 2007)

Jeremy...

I am glad you are safe and sound.  Everyone here worried about you when we didnt see you.  Good to see you :)


----------



## smokeys my pet (Dec 24, 2007)

Wow glad to here you are ok!!!!!!!Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Dec 24, 2007)

looks like a wild ride.


----------



## desertlites (Dec 24, 2007)

welcome back glued,all it takes is will power,helped friend through Katrina-ya no power gets rough & cold to boot


----------



## cman95 (Dec 24, 2007)

Glad you are ok man. Have a Merry Christmas!!


----------



## chadpole (Dec 25, 2007)

Welcome back Glued! Glad to see you survived that mess.Will be looking forward to reading your posts.


----------



## bustedluckbarbq (Dec 25, 2007)

Glad to hear ya made it thru! Hope the rest of the storm recovery goes well!!


----------

